# domain name help...



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok... so while making a weebly website I was trying to get the purchased domain name up... but I have NO clue what I am doing! The whole thing confused me! Does anyone here know how to do that??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think where the domain name is, if you have more than one, there should be a drop box. If not, have you tried logging in to the specific one you want?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'm on the site builder and such... I'm just trying to get the domain that was purchased up with this site... I just don't know how to do it and I was totally lost with what was written there! (I'm not very techy lol!)


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So, you purchased a domain (i.e. www. joyfarm. com) and want to use Weebly to host and design it?

Who did you purchase the domain name through?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I didn't buy it... A friend did(Laura/Trickyroo).. But I'm building her site for her.. I am not sure who she bought it through.. Weebly I thought... :shrug: I will ask her tomorrow though..
But yes, I want to use weebly to host it..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I believe you have to go through the site to purchase it. I'm no expert, but when I bought mine, I just went right through Webs to register it and purchase. You have to pick a name that isn't already in use.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I thought.. I believe that's how she bought it.. But to apply it I am getting extremely confused... I have no clue what I am doing lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would need her domain name and password or her login and password.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can login and edit the site, and it will let me go to where I can change the domain... I just don't understand HOW to change the domain... When I put the domain name in, it brings be to a weebly thing saying it's not published yet... I'm at a total loss.. :/ oye...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , is this about me ? Lolol
I bought it through weebly , that's all I know 
I wish I could help more 
Sorry Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol yes it is  

That's what I thought... 

No worries  I'll figure it out eventually  lol!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I got it up  I was looking at the wrong spot  

Ok sorry for my blonde moment


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I knew you would do it  It looks great 
Thanks Sklyla , you the bestest ! 

You've been hanging with me too long , blondness is rubbing off :hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe  thanks Laura  :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:clap::hug:


----------

